# Call of Duty: Black Ops Thread



## Machin3

Hey everyone. I have not seen an official Call of Duty: Black Ops Thread yet so I was thinking that we could post up upcoming news and information on this thread.









> In May 2009, publisher Activision was rumored to be looking for licensing regarding Vietnam War-era music which led to speculation that Call of Duty 7 would be set in Vietnam. Still in May 2009, Treyarch employee David Kim revealed on his LinkedIn  profile that he will work as a senior animator on Call of Duty 7. In November 2009, only a few days before Modern Warfare 2's release, Activision officially announced a new Call of Duty title for 2010 through their third quarter financial call.  In February 2010, a casting call for Call of Duty 7 led to speculation that the game would be taking place during the Cold War-era with some battles taking place in South Vietnam.  On April 30, 2010, Call of Duty: Black Ops was officially announced.[










*BLACK OPS GAME SERVER:

173.199.99.251 <---That's the Ip Address to join onto the server. Add it to favorites!*


----------



## PohTayToez

Crossbow. :good:


----------



## Turbo10

hopefully itll be vaguely realistic, i kinda hate how cod games are now so arcadey :/


----------



## linkin

After seeing how greedy bobby kottick is, i won't be buying another call of duty game... he believes that xbox live fees should go to him if the people on xboxes play call of duty games...

what an arrogant prick huh? i cant find the article anywhere


----------



## Machin3

Idk if this is similar to what your talking about but here's what I found:



> Activision CEO Bobby Kotick mentioned in an interview with the Financial Times that he's frustrated with current business practices which are more geared towards giving first-parties profit, rather than third-party developers such as himself.



Source:http://www.gamingunion.net/news/bobby-kotick-frustrated-by-mircrosofts-business-model--2118.html


----------



## linkin

yeah thats the one. he was relating to xbox live fees...


----------



## awildgoose

Turbo10 said:


> hopefully itll be vaguely realistic, i kinda hate how cod games are now so arcadey :/



Probably not going to happen.
They say Vietnam/Cold-war era, but the dude is holding a M4....
Although, I would consider it if they release a demo (which they won't) and it is decent.
I really want a decent Vietnam era game, a decent one.


----------



## Shane

So it not all that far away now...according to Wikipedia the release date is November 9 2010.

Just been watching this on Youtube and i must say it looks really good,loads of Multiplayer game types to choose from.

[YT]kg_8mPoloBo[/YT]

Whats your thoughts?...Anyone pre-ordering?


----------



## funkysnair

i will be pre-ordering but i dont feel very excited about it, i can see alot of mw2 in it and i thought that mw2 was complete fail (for me anyway) in which i gave the game away for free lol.

i will get the game try it out if its pants ill sell it...


----------



## russb

I pre-ordered when it was first published but looking at this vid i'm not sure as i want to get it now as funkysnair said (i can see alot of mw2 in it and i thought that mw2 was complete fail).This goes with the vid.







Who would have thought this? Scans of UK gaming magazine Shortlist have been posted on the internet today, revealing some revolutionary changes to the Call of Duty multiplayer formula. The most notable addition is currency: earned by playing multiplayer matches, you can use it to buy weapons, uniforms and accessories for your player. There are also several brand new gametypes which are unlike anything seen in Call of Duty before.

Customization

Customization will also play a huge part in the new Call of Duty. David Vonderhaar, lead multiplayer designer at Treyarch, told the magazine: “You can create a tag and etch it onto your weapons, so they’re stamped as yours. The option is also there to alter your sights and clip on attachtments such as flame-throwers.”

These attachments, sights and tags can be bought with in-game cash and will help to make your character ‘unique’. However, it seems likely that some elements of the traditional rank system from previous Call of Duty games will remain, given that players in the Multiplayer Teaser Trailer had ranks next to their names. It’s likely that we’ll find out more on this later tonight, at the Multiplayer Reveal Event.

‘Wager Match’

Another new addition is a Team Tactical gametype called ‘Wager Match’. When you choose to play Wager Match, you’ll be randomly placed in one of four modes: ‘One in the Chamber’, which sees players given one bullet to kill other players: miss, and they’re forced to use the knife, ‘Sharpshooter’, which sees players given a random weapon, ‘Sticks and Stones’, which involves the crossbow, ballistic knife and Tomahawk, and ‘Gun Game’ (formerly a mod for Call of Duty 4), which sees players vying to get kills with 20 different weapons: knife someone, and they move down a level.

“You gamble with your own currency, and the fear of loss is so incredibly great that it intensifies the action.” – David Vonderhaar

Team Deathmatch, the popular and ever-present gametype which pits teams of 6 against each other, will return in Black Ops. However, points for headshots and other bonuses will apparently add to the team score, encouraging players to be as accurate as possible.

Three maps were confirmed in the magazine extract: Launch and Summit have already been seen in the Multiplayer Teaser Trailer, but Radiation, set in a power station, is brand new. It was also confirmed that the rocket seen on the map Launch will indeed lift off during gameplay and 'fry anyone underneath it'.

We're sure to find out more tonight and hear confirmation of the features above. It definitely looks like Treyarch have not been content to produce a re-badged version of Modern Warfare 2, and it'll be interesting to hear the full extent of how these new features play out.


----------



## russb

*More news on CoD Black Ops.*

Feeding us the information, straight from the event was planetcallofduty.com’s Josh Peckler. Josh hob-nobbed with PC lead, Cesar Stastny (pcdev) and gained first-hand information. 

To help us carve up that info, is New Zealand’s great shoutcaster and competitive PC caster from on3network.co.nz: Craig, aka Arseynimz. 

What did we learn? Dedicated servers, sure. But you will only get them from Gameservers.com. Also, there will not be any public server files. Public files would allow you to run the game from your own server, you will have to rent them from Gameservers exclusively it seems. But ranked or unranked servers will be available from this (trusted GSP) provider. In other words, you as the admin will have access to your server and you will be able to configure the server or mod it. 

The game will be distributed exclusively through Steam and that means VAC - not Punk Buster. VAC does not have the same anti-cheat savvy that PB has, so we will need to monitor the resilience of VAC to counter the hackers out there.


----------



## Shane

I agree it looks like MW2,infact i bet they could have just released the new gameplay types/maps for MW2 as DLC but instead they have made it a new game (More $$$).

What im not liking about the gameplay showed so far is the rocket launcher killing,thats going to get so abused just like N00b ube is in MW2.


----------



## Machin3

Oh so is my thread not good enough?  
http://www.computerforum.com/178789-call-duty-black-ops-thread.html


----------



## linkin

I just read an article saying that the game will dedicated servers, but those servers will only be provided by gameservers.com - which are apparrently complete shit.

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...h-cod-black-ops-but-theree28099s-a-catch.aspx


----------



## Aastii

Wager matches aka gambling - done before for hundreds of years.

pistol + knife only games - done before

gun game - done before

random weapons - done before

explosive only games -done before

I know CoD went had had a few ok games, then CoD4 came out and people were like holy crap this is awesome! because they didn't do a whole lot of things that were new, but it was very refined and fun, but now people are used to it. CoD:WaW rode off the success of CoD4 and got mixed reactions, I thought it was great fun, but others thought it was an awful game. MW2, rode off the sccuess of CoD4 and was a catastrophic failure, now only played by the 1337 mic spammers that like to think they are pro.

So, says someone in an Activision/Treyarch board meeting, what can we do to make it so our next game doesn't just walk in the shadow of CoD4 and dissapoint the masses? Erm, how about we add a load of game modes, that if we had dedicated servers in our previous games ()and looked at the custom content people brought out in nearly every fps for the last 10 years would have realised already existed, but it will be new to all of the console players that see a game title, not regarding the fact it is another identical sequal, and lose the tiny shread of their own thought that they occasoinally demonstrate in the real world to think it will straight away be a great game because it is the same as the ones before, but with "great "new" content"?

That...Is...BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## lubo4444

I hope it's good.


----------



## russb

linkin said:


> I just read an article saying that the game will dedicated servers, but those servers will only be provided by gameservers.com - which are apparrently complete shit.
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...h-cod-black-ops-but-theree28099s-a-catch.aspx



 What is the point of people putting a post on here when you dont read it.




Feeding us the information, straight from the event was planetcallofduty.com’s Josh Peckler. Josh hob-nobbed with PC lead, Cesar Stastny (pcdev) and gained first-hand information. 

To help us carve up that info, is New Zealand’s great shoutcaster and competitive PC caster from on3network.co.nz: Craig, aka Arseynimz. 

What did we learn? Dedicated servers, sure. But you will only get them from Gameservers.com. Also, there will not be any public server files. Public files would allow you to run the game from your own server, you will have to rent them from Gameservers exclusively it seems. But ranked or unranked servers will be available from this (trusted GSP) provider. In other words, you as the admin will have access to your server and you will be able to configure the server or mod it. 

The game will be distributed exclusively through Steam and that means VAC - not Punk Buster. VAC does not have the same anti-cheat savvy that PB has, so we will need to monitor the resilience of VAC to counter the hackers out there.


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I just read an article saying that the game will dedicated servers, but those servers will only be provided by gameservers.com - which are apparrently complete shit.
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/new...h-cod-black-ops-but-theree28099s-a-catch.aspx





russb said:


> What is the point of people putting a post on here when you dont read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding us the information, straight from the event was planetcallofduty.com’s Josh Peckler. Josh hob-nobbed with PC lead, Cesar Stastny (pcdev) and gained first-hand information.
> 
> To help us carve up that info, is New Zealand’s great shoutcaster and competitive PC caster from on3network.co.nz: Craig, aka Arseynimz.
> 
> What did we learn? Dedicated servers, sure. But you will only get them from Gameservers.com. Also, there will not be any public server files. Public files would allow you to run the game from your own server, you will have to rent them from Gameservers exclusively it seems. But ranked or unranked servers will be available from this (trusted GSP) provider. In other words, you as the admin will have access to your server and you will be able to configure the server or mod it.
> 
> The game will be distributed exclusively through Steam and that means VAC - not Punk Buster. VAC does not have the same anti-cheat savvy that PB has, so we will need to monitor the resilience of VAC to counter the hackers out there.



They can try to make it so only 1 provider can give dedi servers, but it won't work. In the same way that the game will be pirated when it comes out, someone will upload the server config files needed, then anyone with their own dedicated server can upload them to it and run a black ops server. It is completely flawed.

The good thing from that though is that we *shouldn't* be paying for DLC on PC, as it will be easily obtainable through the servers because of mods. Make it so it is a mod and everyone that joins will have to download the content first before they can play.

Still such a terrible system though. And btw, bare in mind it isn't out, there are already cheats, in the same way MW2, MoH and BC2 had them before they were out too. Always insiders from the devs and anti cheat companies


----------



## russb

What Aastii are you telling me that there are cheats and hackers in MW2 and
  we might if we are lucky get them in Black Ops well that settles it i will do what i done with MW2 cancel my order.No jokes apart when i read about that
crap no PB,pay for servers and only get it thru steam i phoned and canceled my order with Amazon.Getting screwed again.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> What Aastii are you telling me that there are cheats and hackers in MW2 and
> we might if we are lucky get them in Black Ops well that settles it i will do what i done with MW2 cancel my order.No jokes apart when i read about that
> crap no PB,pay for servers and only get it thru steam i phoned and canceled my order with Amazon.Getting screwed again.



There will always be cheats. 

I mean if you know people and you know where to look, you will know when they are first out. There are already undetectable cheats for MoH, even though it isn't released, before the release of MW2 and BC2, there were hacks out. There are already hacks out for black ops, even though there isn't even a demo or official beta or anything like that yet. It won't be as bad because of dedi servers, so admin, but yea there will be cheaters the very first day it is out


----------



## Droogie

epic thread bump.. just figured there was no reason to create a new thread (seeing as there are about 10 already on here) 

anyways, IT'S OUT.  who's playing? what do you think of it so far? are you ready to yet again surrender your mortal souls to call of duty?


----------



## Shane

Im hoping mine will arive this morning i the post,cant wait to try it out!!!!


----------



## russb

After farting around with Steam asking me if i want them to defrag my computer and finishing off downloading the game had a play on Multi for 5 mins gave up and went to SP not impressed with the game at all.I will give it another chance when i get bored playing MoH.It's so like that crap CoD MW2 it's unbelievable if anybody who has not bought the game yet see if you can borrow a friends and try it yourself before you buy.


----------



## linkin

My cousin bought the game, the MP servers are horrible. Told ya gameservers were crap! (The moh servers they have certainly are!!)

Nonetheless he's enjoying the singeplayer. I may have to get this myself, need a new singleplayer game


----------



## OverClocker

russb said:


> After farting around with Steam asking me if i want them to defrag my computer and finishing off downloading the game had a play on Multi for 5 mins gave up and went to SP not impressed with the game at all.I will give it another chance when i get bored playing MoH.It's so like that crap CoD MW2 it's unbelievable if anybody who has not bought the game yet see if you can borrow a friends and try it yourself before you buy.



Thanks for the advice. I had been waiting like forever just to be disappointed just like I was with MW2.


----------



## Geoff

I just bought the game from Newegg for $49.99 with their special E-Mail newsletter coupon code.


----------



## Leopold Butters

No eyefinity support


----------



## g4m3rof1337

People bitch way too much. Everywhere I look people are complaining that Black Ops is lagging and things don't work, when the game isn't even 24 hours old. And what makes it worse is people were saying Black Ops was going to be sooo much better than MOH. And yet, they're still bitching.


So far, I'm liking Black Ops. I went to the midnight launch and played for a few hours. Were the servers laggy? Yes, they were. What servers aren't on the midnight release? Was everything working properly? No, what game works 100% at the midnight release?


----------



## Matthew1990

g4m3rof1337 said:


> People bitch way too much. Everywhere I look people are complaining that Black Ops is lagging and things don't work, when the game isn't even 24 hours old. And what makes it worse is people were saying Black Ops was going to be sooo much better than MOH. And yet, they're still bitching.
> 
> 
> So far, I'm liking Black Ops. I went to the midnight launch and played for a few hours. Were the servers laggy? Yes, they were. What servers aren't on the midnight release? Was everything working properly? No, what game works 100% at the midnight release?



I agree. But let's be honest here. The game is in Beta stage. The FPS drops dramatically every 10 to 15 seconds and the graphics are worse then MW2. Bad optimization, the game was rushed. 

I like the gameplay. The campaign is one of the worst stories ever made for fps game. It's just BS.

MP is great, better than MW2. More options etc.

Still dunno how to create a class, mind you......maybe someone could enlighten me.


----------



## MrSleepin

i got it for ps3 last night at midnight... 

game name is the same as it is on here... 

although i did enjoy playing the game last night... i am NOT a fan of the shitty graphics... i feel like i am playing mag again at some points.. 

i like the purchase system... its a little more user friendly. i was already equipped with ghost/warlord/ninja before lvl 9. and the contracts are pretty cool too.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Matthew1990 said:


> I agree. But let's be honest here. The game is in Beta stage. The FPS drops dramatically every 10 to 15 seconds and the graphics are worse then MW2. Bad optimization, the game was rushed.
> 
> I like the gameplay. The campaign is one of the worst stories ever made for fps game. It's just BS.
> 
> MP is great, better than MW2. More options etc.
> 
> Still dunno how to create a class, mind you......maybe someone could enlighten me.



Yeah. Regardless of the graphics, the game will be pretty popular. And I'd rather have a game I can max out, rather than one I can barely run. 

And as for the create a class, I forgot the name of it, but on the main menu of the multiplayer, I think it's the second option, click that and create a class should be the first choice.


----------



## Matthew1990

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Yeah. Regardless of the graphics, the game will be pretty popular. And I'd rather have a game I can max out, rather than one I can barely run.
> 
> And as for the create a class, I forgot the name of it, but on the main menu of the multiplayer, I think it's the second option, click that and create a class should be the first choice.



Yee. Found how to create a class, it's under Operations in main menu.

Famas is a beast in this game.


----------



## Aastii

well this is good...

If you don't have the game, you can't download the console, which is completely stupid. Only 2 of our clan admins have black ops, so 2 admins for a server? Not enough, especially as it hasn't been empty since we started up, and spent the vast majority of that time full


----------



## russb

Why have you not got it Aastii i'v got so there na,na,na hahaha
Can i play on your server mate.


----------



## Twist86

Well got the game today and it SUCKS. I sold it for $70 because it sold out to some sap on craigslist :

Horrible horrible game if your like me and prefer just to play offline + offline mods. Took 4 hours to beat it on the 3rd hardest difficulty and the story sucked. Laggy gameplay which I think has memory leaks (my system maxed it). Just the main campaign and no offline mods really sucks...once again making me not buy their games anymore. I got all happy because I saw "zombie" but it requires online play once again.

Online might be different but I don't care for COD online. Activision and EA can die for all I care anymore...they don't make quality games anymore.


----------



## Droogie

Twist86 said:


> Well got the game today and it SUCKS. I sold it for $70 because it sold out to some sap on craigslist :
> 
> Horrible horrible game if your like me and prefer just to play offline + offline mods. Took 4 hours to beat it on the 3rd hardest difficulty and the story sucked. Laggy gameplay which I think has memory leaks (my system maxed it). Just the main campaign and no offline mods really sucks...once again making me not buy their games anymore. I got all happy because I saw "zombie" but it requires online play once again.
> 
> Online might be different but I don't care for COD online. Activision and EA can die for all I care anymore...they don't make quality games anymore.



you should know by now that call of duty games aren't made for single player.


----------



## Shane

Ive not recieved my copy yet,which is annoying because it was suppose to have been dispatched Monday morning,Its now Wednesday....im hoping it will come today,If not il have to order elsewhere :/

Going by the vids i have seen on Youtube though,The game looks quite fun...especialy the Nuke town map,I can see getting alot of kills been really easy on there and its all fast paced which i like.

One guy on the vids i see was already rank 29 :0


----------



## johnb35

I ordered the game from newegg this morning and will have it by Thursday afternoon.  Hopefully its better then the reviews for MW2 , which I was thinking of buying until i read the reviews on newegg.  I like playing single player and they say the single player campaign is way too short on MW2.


----------



## lubo4444

johnb35 said:


> I ordered the game from newegg this morning and will have it by Thursday afternoon.  Hopefully its better then the reviews for MW2 , which I was thinking of buying until i read the reviews on newegg.  I like playing single player and they say the single player campaign is way too short on MW2.



I hope the single player campaign is long.  I played the MW2 campaign and it was kind of short.


----------



## Matthew1990

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive not recieved my copy yet,which is annoying because it was suppose to have been dispatched Monday morning,Its now Wednesday....im hoping it will come today,If not il have to order elsewhere :/
> 
> Going by the vids i have seen on Youtube though,The game looks quite fun...especialy the Nuke town map,I can see getting alot of kills been really easy on there and its all fast paced which i like.
> 
> One guy on the vids i see was already rank 29 :0



I managed to get lvl 17 in 3hrs of play.

Nuketown rocks man. Easy kills.

About spawning. I believe it is worse than MW2, I got spawned next to enemy about 20 times aleady.


----------



## sheryl_baver

Played a few hours and I was really enjoying it..The only downfall for me is the frequent lagging..I kept showing as unknown soldier..

Plus the randomly freezing at the menus..Has this been happening to anyone else?


----------



## Matthew1990

sheryl_baver said:


> Played a few hours and I was really enjoying it..The only downfall for me is the frequent lagging..I kept showing as unknown soldier..
> 
> Plus the randomly freezing at the menus..Has this been happening to anyone else?



Check steam forums

People with 6870 and GTX 580 have lags. It is memory leak. Low CPU and GPU usage against high RAM usage. Trayarch are working on fix. At least that's what one guy from the company said on his twitter.


----------



## Matthew1990

Two screenshots xDD I get better scores in BO than in MW2.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Why have you not got it Aastii i'v got so there na,na,na hahaha
> Can i play on your server mate.



lol I don't really want it unless it gets fixed later down the line, happy sticking with CoD4, you know, the best one. Why downgrade  ?

And of course you can, but can't give you the ip just yet. Webby is down, and unlike the other 3 servers, I don't know the ip off the top of my head. Will pm you or send it you over xfire either when rampant gets on (he is only one with remote atm so has it saved) or when webby is back up


----------



## Fatback

I rented it on 360 today. Played for about 4 hours already, and I'm level 19 almost 20. I love the new ballistic knife, but the tomahawk sucks. The grenade throwing is terrible, can't even throw over a house. The severs have been laggy, but thats to be expected. So far it's pretty good, nothing much to complain about really. Also loving the RC car, and the new emblem Creator.


----------



## russb

You have got to get it just so i can shoot you,no really it's a little bit better than MW2.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> You have got to get it just so i can shoot you,no really it's a little bit better than MW2.



that isn't difficult seeing as how shambolic MW2 was though


----------



## russb

aastii said:


> that isn't difficult seeing as how shambolic mw2 was though



 haha


----------



## Shane

Well got it in the post this morning,gave Multiplayer a go....i cant play it until they patch/fix it up.

Its gameplay is Jerky/slow responding..,But its expected of course. ,Not sure what FPS i was getting as for some reason Fraps was not showing.

I hope they release some fixes soon!


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> Well got it in the post this morning,gave Multiplayer a go....i cant play it until they patch/fix it up.
> 
> Its gameplay is Jerky/slow responding..,But its expected of course. ,Not sure what FPS i was getting as for some reason Fraps was not showing.
> 
> I hope they release some fixes soon!



Nev i'f you ask Aastii nicely he might let you play on his clan server when it's up.


----------



## Shane

Nah im not intrested in a Clan,I never have been.

Theres plenty of servers anyway


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Nev i'f you ask Aastii nicely he might let you play on his clan server when it's up.





Nevakonaza said:


> Nah im not intrested in a Clan,I never have been.
> 
> Theres plenty of servers anyway



the server is up, and it is public so drop in if you want, you don't have to be a member. Like I said to russ though, I don't know the ip/port off the top of my head, nor do I have the game itself so won't be playing with you


----------



## russb

Aastii said:


> the server is up, and it is public so drop in if you want, you don't have to be a member. Like I said to russ though, I don't know the ip/port off the top of my head, nor do I have the game itself so won't be playing with you



Aastii Nev scared that i might shoot him too often haha.


----------



## Droogie

played for hours last night.. here are my thoughts:

the game is awesome, by far treyarchs strongest effort.  from what i can tell most aspects of the game are well balanced (something lacking from past titles).  does it look as well polished as MW2 did? no.. does that in any way affect the experience? nope.  they bascially took what was broken in MW2 (a lot) and removed or fixed it, and made the things that were working even better.  the multiplayer is so freakein deep.. i can see myself playing this game right up until the next CoD release.

i'll go as far to say that this is the best call of duty title ever to be released, simply because it appears, from what i can tell right now, to be very well balanced and fair.. something brand new to the series


----------



## Matthew1990

Droogie said:


> played for hours last night.. here are my thoughts:
> 
> the game is awesome, by far treyarchs strongest effort.  from what i can tell most aspects of the game are well balanced (something lacking from past titles).  does it look as well polished as MW2 did? no.. does that in any way affect the experience? nope.  they bascially took what was broken in MW2 (a lot) and removed or fixed it, and made the things that were working even better.  the multiplayer is so freakein deep.. i can see myself playing this game right up until the next CoD release.
> 
> i'll go as far to say that this is the best call of duty title ever to be released, simply because it appears, from what i can tell right now, to be very well balanced and fair.. something brand new to the series



I bet this is not pc version you talking about......


----------



## Droogie

Matthew1990 said:


> I bet this is not pc version you talking about......



nope, i have this one for 360.. i have all the previous titles for PC (used to have them for 360) 

if there are issues with the PC version i wouldn't worry too much.. i think treyarch will be diligent about patching and what not.


----------



## Matthew1990

Update from me:

How can you max out this game ? I mean come one, on 8x aa the game is unplayable....I am well exceeding requirements. This game is well and truly screwed up. One more thing:





Are we back in 1990? Can you get that emblem more pixelated??? 

If this game doesnt get fixed by next week I can see Treyarch's office in fire. Total BS.....

I5 750
GTS 250
4GB RAM

and 38fps on 1680/1050 and 8xx??? With low AF and high textures? Just release your games on consoles. No point in selling it for pc, in the state it is now....


----------



## Shane

I really dont know what to make out of this game so far...Its better than MOH though without a doubt.

The problems atm is was too many campers,bunny hopping (again),In BC2 these guys would get raped.

They really need to fix the Lag/jerky gameplay problem...im getting like 80+ fps all maxed out in this game but its just so stuttery.

@Matthew...you still running that I5 stock?


----------



## mtb211

> ,In BC2 these guys would get raped.




BC2 will always have a better multiplayer... More teamwork. I purchased black ops but havent played the multiplayer yet, I hope its better then the crap in MW2


----------



## Matthew1990

Nevakonaza said:


> I really dont know what to make out of this game so far...Its better than MOH though without a doubt.
> 
> The problems atm is was too many campers,bunny hopping (again),In BC2 these guys would get raped.
> 
> They really need to fix the Lag/jerky gameplay problem...im getting like 80+ fps all maxed out in this game but its just so stuttery.
> 
> @Matthew...you still running that I5 stock?



Yeee

I don't think I need to OC it to run DX9 game. I believe they are using old COD engine. I am getting less fps in BO than I do in Crysis.....or F1 2010. Or any other "next gen" game.....


----------



## linkin

Can anyone say whether it's worth the $90 they charge us here for the game? How long is the SP on the difficulty you played on? Whats the multi like apart from the issues?

EDIT: found this on steam forums. looks interesting:

http://formidablefew.com/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?38

Seems he caught gameservers in a lie. trying to host 12 or so bo servers on one machine


----------



## russb

Anybody played the game in SP as i'm having trouble getting past the bit in the prison.When you go on the roof and get the harpoon at what part of the chopper do you shoot at,i suppose it is the chopper that you have to hit.


----------



## Gooberman

linkin said:


> Can anyone say whether it's worth the $90 they charge us here for the game? How long is the SP on the difficulty you played on? Whats the multi like apart from the issues?
> 
> EDIT: found this on steam forums. looks interesting:
> 
> http://formidablefew.com/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?38
> 
> Seems he caught gameservers in a lie. trying to host 12 or so bo servers on one machine



that guy sounds like a half idiot saying he had a 1 gigabit connection with a 28 mb/s speed test

Also calling a Dual Intel Xeon 3.06Ghz CPUs,
a dual core lol


----------



## ean_skxawng

Gooberman said:


> that guy sounds like a half idiot saying he had a 1 gigabit connection with a 28 mb/s speed test
> 
> Also calling a Dual Intel Xeon 3.06Ghz CPUs,
> a dual core lol



^__^

Making fun of people like this is reason #2 for living.


----------



## Shane

WE HAVE AN UPDATE!!!!! Just released on steam!

Lets hope it fixes the stuttering/lag issue


----------



## Matthew1990

Still 26 fps in some parts of the map, thats without AA....brilliant

They just need to patch the patch and we will be sorted


----------



## russb

Matthew1990 said:


> Still 26 fps in some parts of the map, thats without AA....brilliant
> 
> They just need to patch the patch and we will be sorted



 No pleasing some people,haha


----------



## g4m3rof1337

russb said:


> No pleasing some people,haha



We'd be pleased if their patches actually worked. I don't know why they'd release a patch a few days after launch, with all of the problems going on, and not have that patch fix them. It seems to be getting a little better, but it's still there. People on the forums say it didn't help. 


I'm kinda glad it happened though. So many people bitched and complained about Medal of Honor. The PC community is really turning into a bunch of little whinny bitches.


----------



## Shane

And STILL after update we have Lag/Stuttering issues...its pathetic.

COD4,World at war & BC2 never had this problem.....why Black Ops?,Its not like its its a demanding game at all.

Im actualy dissapointed that they continue to use DX9 in new games,We have DX11 now guys COME ON!


----------



## Matthew1990

Nevakonaza said:


> And STILL after update we have Lag/Stuttering issues...its pathetic.
> 
> COD4,World at war & BC2 never had this problem.....why Black Ops?,Its not like its its a demanding game at all.
> 
> Im actualy dissapointed that they continue to use DX9 in new games,We have DX11 now guys COME ON!



This game uses ancient engine and ancient DX9....I get more fps in F1 2010, maxed out and that game looks great...


They screwed something up. During the game my GPU is at 10% all the time, while CPU is maxed out. I believe they didnt change something when porting the game from consoles. 

The fix has fixed the latency problems, at least that's what people at steam are saying. 


This is the worst game of 2010.

I like how they put about 100 cinematics  and then tried to save space by creating emblems that are 10x10 pixels.........


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> And STILL after update we have Lag/Stuttering issues...its pathetic.
> 
> COD4,World at war & BC2 never had this problem.....why Black Ops?,Its not like its its a demanding game at all.
> 
> Im actualy dissapointed that they continue to use DX9 in new games,We have DX11 now guys COME ON!



I thought it was odd that they didn't have a beta testing.. well, a beta testing before the game was released. Since we kinda are beta testing it, we just had to pay $60 for it.



Matthew1990 said:


> This game uses ancient engine and ancient DX9....I get more fps in F1 2010, maxed out and that game looks great...
> 
> 
> They screwed something up. During the game my GPU is at 10% all the time, while CPU is maxed out. I believe they didnt change something when porting the game from consoles.
> 
> The fix has fixed the latency problems, at least that's what people at steam are saying.
> 
> 
> This is the worst game of 2010.
> 
> I like how they put about 100 cinematics  and then tried to save space by creating emblems that are 10x10 pixels.........




It's a shame this is happening, too. I'm really enjoying the game, it's just having a rough launch, and isn't being fixed very fast. 


I checked Xfire yesterday, and the game was in like the top #5, and now it's #2, with COD4 at #4. Not sure if that's a little Xfire bug, but the game is pretty popular. I'll be patient and give the game a little while longer. I highly doubt it, but once this gets fixed, it would be nice to have some free DLC thrown our way..


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I checked Xfire yesterday, and the game was in like the top #5, and now it's #2, with COD4 at #4. Not sure if that's a little Xfire bug, but the game is pretty popular. I'll be patient and give the game a little while longer. I highly doubt it, but once this gets fixed, it would be nice to have some free DLC thrown our way..



It isn't a bug at all. If you are on about the days top games, it isn't all that surprising; what you are seeing is what happened at the release of MW2:

All of those that played CoD4 and other FPS games went and bought MW2, played it for a couple weeks - a couple months, got bored of it, went back to playing CoD4 and left only a (relatively) small number of people still playing MW2. Give it a few months at the absolute most, and you will see BO sat around 4th/5th, CoD4 will be back up to 2. The reason that LoL and WoW are still in 3rd and 1st place respectively, is because the sorts of people that play those games aren't generally the sorts of people that play FPS games, or that would trade large amounts of their play time for such games


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I thought it was odd that they didn't have a beta testing.. well, a beta testing before the game was released. Since we kinda are beta testing it, we just had to pay $60 for it.



Yeah i thought it was wierd there was no closed/open Beta for the game either,They wanted us to pay for the game in this state,then i bet they will fix the problem and then release some new DLC content for the game aswell and charge us £10 a time for them....im getting sick of game companies all using DLC these days its just pure greed.


----------



## Matthew1990

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i thought it was wierd there was no closed/open Beta for the game either,They wanted us to pay for the game in this state,then i bet they will fix the problem and then release some new DLC content for the game aswell and charge us £10 a time for them....im getting sick of game companies all using DLC these days its just pure greed.



It is only gonna get worse for pc gaming. I feel like it is the time to sell my quad core and switch back to DDR2 mobo. No point in improving my pc if games are crap.


----------



## Shane

Yeah i agree,DLC this...DLC that to things that should have been in the game anyway...but what can we do :/

Il buy your Quad system 
Im still rockin that mobo you sold me mate ...been a great board.


----------



## Matthew1990

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i agree,DLC this...DLC that to things that should have been in the game anyway...but what can we do :/
> 
> Il buy your Quad system
> Im still rockin that mobo you sold me mate ...been a great board.



We will just make a straight swap xDDD

I have managed to make this game playable xDDD Looks like Doom 3 but hell yeah, I can play xDDD

add me ppl     Pr0WaRrIoR


----------



## russb

How do you add a friend to B O tell me in plain English or Scottish so that i can understand,thank you kind people.


----------



## Twist86

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i agree,DLC this...DLC that to things that should have been in the game anyway...but what can we do :/


Fairly simple actually....DON'T BUY IT. 

I refuse to buy a DLC ever...specially 10 hours after release there was news about it. The problem is idiots buy it anyways and only make the problem worse. Soon you will buy the game for $70 and you wont be able to play till you buy some DLC packages for $10 a pop.  You laugh but they would do it to you in a heart beat if they could. What kills me the most are the people who are like "it keeps the community active and helps gameplay" its called a open editor....every game with it has a thriving community.


----------



## Shane

The way its going though Twist,If we thought like that we would never have anything these days.

Just because you or me dont buy the DLC wont make one bit of diffrence because there will be like a billion other people that will,and the game companies know this.

Its all about max $$$,really gets on my tits.

Just tried out the Zombie mode in Black ops,I think this is the only part of the game that runs smoothly


----------



## Geoff

Just got it in the mail today, I haven't played Call of Duty since the third one came out, so it will be interesting given all these comments.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Twist86 said:


> Fairly simple actually....DON'T BUY IT.
> 
> I refuse to buy a DLC ever...specially 10 hours after release there was news about it. The problem is idiots buy it anyways and only make the problem worse. Soon you will buy the game for $70 and you wont be able to play till you buy some DLC packages for $10 a pop.  You laugh but they would do it to you in a heart beat if they could. What kills me the most are the people who are like "it keeps the community active and helps gameplay" its called a open editor....every game with it has a thriving community.



Good luck trying to convince the whole community to not do that. It worked well for the L4D and MW2 boycotters. They sure made a difference with their little Steam groups. 


I'll buy DLC content for a game that I play, and be happy about it. Because first, I enjoy the game, and want to enjoy it further. Second, hate to say it, but companies want money. Plain and simple. Unfortunately not every company can be like Valve, with their free updates and one time fees with games. So if I have to spend, what, $5, $10 for some content, I will. Because it's a win-win then for the Developers and I. They get their money, and I get the content. Should the content be free? That's debatable. Personally, if I was a developer, I'd want money for the content I produce.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> The way its going though Twist,If we thought like that we would never have anything these days.
> 
> Just because you or me dont buy the DLC wont make one bit of diffrence because there will be like a billion other people that will,and the game companies know this.
> 
> Its all about max $$$,really gets on my tits.
> 
> Just tried out the Zombie mode in Black ops,I think this is the only part of the game that runs smoothly



And if everyone thought like that, nothing will change. If all the people that got annoyed at paying a quarter of the price of the actual game, for less than a 10th of the content (and not even good content), which is what happens with DLC's , didn't buy the DLC, companies would soon either

a. include the content in the game, which they should be doing anyway
b. make DLC free

It is the same thing as voting, some people won't vote because "1 vote never made a difference". I'm the same as Twist, I don't, and won't, pay for DLC, it should be free like it has been every game from ~3 years + ago on PC, and DLC isn't the same as an expansion pack. Expansion packs added something massively extra to the game, and if it didn't, it got slated for not doing so, now it seems "the norm" to add 2 or 3 things, or an extra hour of gameplay, or some other waste of time and hard drive space

=EDIT=

check out xfire now btw 

Rank|Name|Minutes played

1st: WoW: 3,794,981
2nd CoD4: 3,353,792
3rd: Black Ops: 2,859,365

Seems I was a little optimistic about how long Black Ops will be ahead of CoD4


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Good luck trying to convince the whole community to not do that. It worked well for the L4D and MW2 boycotters. They sure made a difference with their little Steam groups.
> 
> 
> I'll buy DLC content for a game that I play, and be happy about it. Because first, I enjoy the game, and want to enjoy it further. Second, hate to say it, but companies want money. Plain and simple. Unfortunately not every company can be like Valve, with their free updates and one time fees with games. So if I have to spend, what, $5, $10 for some content, I will. Because it's a win-win then for the Developers and I. They get their money, and I get the content. Should the content be free? That's debatable. Personally, if I was a developer, I'd want money for the content I produce.


Very true.  Now if they forced you to pay for an update, or else the game will not be playable, then I would be against that.


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> And if everyone thought like that, nothing will change. If all the people that got annoyed at paying a quarter of the price of the actual game, for less than a 10th of the content (and not even good content), which is what happens with DLC's , didn't buy the DLC, companies would soon either
> 
> a. include the content in the game, which they should be doing anyway
> b. make DLC free




Nothing will change either way to be honest,people will either not buy the DLC and some will...Your forgetting that they have already made enough money from selling the game itself,DLC is just a little added bonus to their bank balance so they couldnt really care less if people buy it or not.

Look at all the moaning Mafia 2 started up with the DLC,There was thousonds if not more sighning petitions...did they offer it for free or reduce the price? NOPE.

As for COD atm,what a mess....still lag online,noobs running around with knives at 100mph,spawn on top of enemys....get shot in the back at spawn.

just pathetic.

I think il have to return to a real game....BC2


----------



## Matthew1990

Nevakonaza said:


> Nothing will change either way to be honest,people will either not buy the DLC and some will...Your forgetting that they have already made enough money from selling the game itself,DLC is just a little added bonus to their bank balance so they couldnt really care less if people buy it or not.
> 
> Look at all the moaning Mafia 2 started up with the DLC,There was thousonds if not more sighning petitions...did they offer it for free or reduce the price? NOPE.
> 
> As for COD atm,what a mess....still lag online,noobs running around with knives at 100mph,spawn on top of enemys....get shot in the back at spawn.
> 
> just pathetic.
> 
> I think il have to return to a real game....BC2




XDD

Anyone for a wee zombie  co op?

Add me on steam

[email protected]


----------



## Droogie

people LOVE to bitch on here


----------



## g4m3rof1337

droogie said:


> people love to bitch.



ftfy.


----------



## Droogie

Droogie said:


> people LOVE to bitch.. _especially _on here



i think it's perfect now. haha


----------



## Geoff

Droogie said:


> i think it's perfect now. haha


Fail for quoting yourself :good:


----------



## Shane

Droogie said:


> people LOVE to bitch on here



When you spend your hard earned money on a game that does not run right and nothing seems to be getting done about it,I think we have a damn good right to moan!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> When you spend your hard earned money on a game that does not run right and nothing seems to be getting done about it,I think we have a damn good right to moan!



They released a patch already and it improved the game some. I've noticed a difference, as have some others. It's not like they're telling us to go get ****ed. They're working on it. I'm sure they're not sitting on the solution, they're probably working quite hard to get this fixed completely.


----------



## Matthew1990

g4m3rof1337 said:


> They released a patch already and it improved the game some. I've noticed a difference, as have some others. It's not like they're telling us to go get ****ed. They're working on it. I'm sure they're not sitting on the solution, they're probably working quite hard to get this fixed completely.



As far as I am concerned they released game in unplayable state. They knew about it, still realesed it and never told us. They should have said. "The game will lag and stutter until patch is realeased". They never. They kept their mouths shut and robbed me and others from my money. Some guy from Treyarch said that he knew that in Black ops he gets about 150 fps less than in MW2....yet did nothing about. I think it was some guy from testing. Read it on steam 2 days ago.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Matthew1990 said:


> As far as I am concerned they released game in unplayable state. They knew about it, still realesed it and never told us. They should have said. "The game will lag and stutter until patch is realeased". They never. They kept their mouths shut and robbed me and others from my money. Some guy from Treyarch said that he knew that in Black ops he gets about 150 fps less than in MW2....yet did nothing about. I think it was some guy from testing. Read it on steam 2 days ago.



I'd like to see some legit sources on them supposedly releasing the game in the state that it's in. People are saying it's server related. One of the first fixes for it was tweaking some settings for GameServer. And they could have predicted the game would become laggy because of all of the people playing. It doesn't seem like a smart tactic to pull people into one of the year's most anticipated games and knowingly give them a broken game. If they just wanted the initial $60 from the PC community, they got it. But they won't get people to purchase whatever DLC they release before they fix it. So it sounds like more work for them if they released the game broken and did nothing about it, since they're going to have to fix it now.



And mind you, Treyarch's last game was World at War. Which was great. Even the launch was fine.


----------



## Okedokey

Matthew1990 said:


> As far as I am concerned they released game in unplayable state. They knew about it, still realesed it and never told us. They should have said. "The game will lag and stutter until patch is realeased". They never. They kept their mouths shut and robbed me and others from my money. Some guy from Treyarch said that he knew that in Black ops he gets about 150 fps less than in MW2....yet did nothing about. I think it was some guy from testing. Read it on steam 2 days ago.



link or it didn't happen.  150FPS less?  bollocks.


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Nothing will change either way to be honest,people will either not buy the DLC and some will...Your forgetting that they have already made enough money from selling the game itself,DLC is just a little added bonus to their bank balance so they couldnt really care less if people buy it or not.
> 
> Look at all the moaning Mafia 2 started up with the DLC,There was thousonds if not more sighning petitions...did they offer it for free or reduce the price? NOPE.
> 
> As for COD atm,what a mess....still lag online,noobs running around with knives at 100mph,spawn on top of enemys....get shot in the back at spawn.
> 
> just pathetic.
> 
> I think il have to return to a real game....BC2



And you are forgetting that like L4D2 and MW2, people will show their disgust at some things, but then will be extremely hypocritical and buy it anyway. If people actually stuck to it and didn't buy they wouldn't develop the DLC, or they wouldn't charge for it.

If it is the former, people will start to get bored of the games more quickly, won't buy sequels, companies won't make money, they will bring out DLC to keep people buying sequels, but not charge. Either way, if people actually stopped buying the overpriced DLC, charges would stop again



g4m3rof1337 said:


> They released a patch already and it improved the game some. I've noticed a difference, as have some others. It's not like they're telling us to go get ****ed. They're working on it. I'm sure they're not sitting on the solution, they're probably working quite hard to get this fixed completely.



Companies shouldn't be allowed to release games that don't work properly. Days before the internet, there were never games with extreme bugs that made the game almost unplayable, because they couldn't just release a patch, they had to get it right first time. Why it should change, I don't know. I would rather have a game a couple months later and have the quality than to have it unplayable and/or extremely frustrating for the first couple months anyway.

On another note, Yesterday I played the single player at a friends for 90-120 mins and it is rubbish. Asked a clan member if mp is the same gameplay wise and he said pretty much and that he regrets buying it now (which is the general consensus from all the members that bought it, except for 1 that would have babies with MW2 as well if he could), so I'm definitely not going to buy it now, glad I didn't find out from my own copy after I bought it


----------



## Okedokey

this is the same crap that people go on about after every major release.  get over it.  its a great game and with the lag issue and spawning fixed (which they will) it will be awesome!


----------



## russb

To be honest with myself as i bought both MoH and Black Ops at the moment i would say MoH is coming out on top.With MoH you move about a lot
more on the maps without getting killed where as in BO you dont have a chance.I still think that BO is MW2 in disguise.


----------



## awildgoose

bigfellla said:


> this is the same crap that people go on about after every major release.  get over it.  its a great game and with the lag issue and spawning fixed (which they will) it will be awesome!



I think the point is that they released it in a very bad state. I really cannot comment since I have not played it, and that I really don't like COD, but from the comments on here I gather that it is really buggy and such. 
I am pretty sure developers and companies have dates they need to release it by (binded by contracts or something) but I reckon if it is as unplayable as everyone says then they should push it back a little bit further and get rid of the bugs.


----------



## Aastii

At Scan:

i7 950 @ 4.0
Dual GTX580
6GB RAM
Highest settings = lag 

flawed...game lol

I managed to beat a member of Team Dignitas though, which is nice 

=EDIT=

k back home now, so can write properly 

Full settings + 3D + very high projector resolution + GTX580 SLI = Lag 

It should be plowing through a DX9 game no problems, even with 3D and at high resolutions. I played on their "normal" systems, which were i7 950, GTX 480 + 6GB memory, and they were lagging. These are very high end systems that should be destroying the game


----------



## Dystopia

This game ROCKS. At least multiplayer does. Online is much better than I' d ever thought, wish I could do that at home...but I am at a friends so I can't...ANYWAY, I love it  Not sure if I will buy it though, purely due to the fact that I can't play online at home thanks to stupid bandwidth limits


----------



## Geoff

Aastii said:


> At Scan:
> 
> i7 950 @ 4.0
> Dual GTX580
> 6GB RAM
> Highest settings = lag
> 
> flawed...game lol
> 
> I managed to beat a member of Team Dignitas though, which is nice
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> k back home now, so can write properly
> 
> Full settings + 3D + very high projector resolution + GTX580 SLI = Lag
> 
> It should be plowing through a DX9 game no problems, even with 3D and at high resolutions. I played on their "normal" systems, which were i7 950, GTX 480 + 6GB memory, and they were lagging. These are very high end systems that should be destroying the game


I played SP at 1920x1200, 2xAA, and extra texture settings with VSYNC and had no lag at all.  I have my i7 and 4870 X2 at stock speeds too!


----------



## johnb35

I got the game installed last night and played a little bit of it(single player) up to the point where you get on the plane and the plane blows up on me trying to take off.  Is there a patch available for single player?  I've looked on the call of duty website but can't find anything.


----------



## Matthew1990

Anyone's theatre mode working?


Oh wait, it is pc we are talking about......nothing works...


----------



## Aastii

[-0MEGA-];1553438 said:
			
		

> I played SP at 1920x1200, 2xAA, and extra texture settings with VSYNC and had no lag at all.  I have my i7 and 4870 X2 at stock speeds too!



MP is slower than SP, and also you are looking at higher AA on the systems we were on


----------



## Geoff

Aastii said:


> MP is slower than SP, and also you are looking at higher AA on the systems we were on


Same settings on MP too, I'll try higher AA and see how much performance drops.  But IMO, when you play at high resolutions such as 1920x1200, 2x AA is usually more then enough when using the highest settings.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> At Scan:
> 
> i7 950 @ 4.0
> Dual GTX580
> 6GB RAM
> Highest settings = lag
> 
> flawed...game lol
> 
> I managed to beat a member of Team Dignitas though, which is nice
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> k back home now, so can write properly
> 
> Full settings + 3D + very high projector resolution + GTX580 SLI = Lag
> 
> It should be plowing through a DX9 game no problems, even with 3D and at high resolutions. I played on their "normal" systems, which were i7 950, GTX 480 + 6GB memory, and they were lagging. These are very high end systems that should be destroying the game



You're aware that every one is experiencing lag, in SP and MP, and it's a game issue.. right?




			
				[-0MEGA-];1553438 said:
			
		

> I played SP at 1920x1200, 2xAA, and extra texture settings with VSYNC and had no lag at all.  I have my i7 and 4870 X2 at stock speeds too!




I'm not getting much lag anymore in multiplayer. The recent patched apparently fixed SP, and worked a bit on MP.





johnb35 said:


> I got the game installed last night and played a little bit of it(single player) up to the point where you get on the plane and the plane blows up on me trying to take off.  Is there a patch available for single player?  I've looked on the call of duty website but can't find anything.




I bought the game at Gamestop, but it installed with Steam, and when the recent patch hit, I had to restart Steam and it took effect. Someone from Kotaku posted that the patch improved SP, and worked a bit on MP.


----------



## Aastii

[-0MEGA-];1553458 said:
			
		

> Same settings on MP too, I'll try higher AA and see how much performance drops.  But IMO, when you play at high resolutions such as 1920x1200, 2x AA is usually more then enough when using the highest settings.



I should point out when I say lag, I'm talking dropping to as low as 20 fps every couple seconds. A system the likes of which were there should have been having constant few hundred fps no matter what is on screen

=EDIT=

@ G4m3rof1337 yes I am, and it shouldn't be the case. With a system worth thousands of dollars, it should be able to play any game at release or otherwise, even if it has performance issues, flawlessly


----------



## Geoff

Aastii said:


> I should point out when I say lag, I'm talking dropping to as low as 20 fps every couple seconds. A system the likes of which were there should have been having constant few hundred fps no matter what is on screen


All that matters to me is if it's playable, I could care less if it drops from 200FPS to 125FPS (I know you said it dipped down to 20FPS, this is just an example).  I haven't tried higher AA yet, but again with 2X AA with the rest of the settings maxed out, I never noticed any lag, even in intense action scenes.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Aastii said:


> @ G4m3rof1337 yes I am, and it shouldn't be the case. With a system worth thousands of dollars, it should be able to play any game at release or otherwise, even if it has performance issues, flawlessly



It shouldn't but it is. Whether your system is worth thousands of dollars or it's the best system ever, if the game isn't capable of running properly, it's the game's fault. They're working on it.


----------



## Aastii

[-0MEGA-];1553507 said:
			
		

> All that matters to me is if it's playable, I could care less if it drops from 200FPS to 125FPS (I know you said it dipped down to 20FPS, this is just an example).  I haven't tried higher AA yet, but again with 2X AA with the rest of the settings maxed out, I never noticed any lag, even in intense action scenes.



When you are on 20fps, unexpectadly, and the other person is on the fps they should be at the time, they have an advantage. That sort of gets evened out later down the line when someone else is having the performance lag and you have normal performance, but both should have consistent performance with very little fluctuation 



g4m3rof1337 said:


> It shouldn't but it is. Whether your system is worth thousands of dollars or it's the best system ever, if the game isn't capable of running properly, it's the game's fault. They're working on it.



And I still don't think they should be allowed to release a game that is that buggy, but I said that before, you said what you thought before, so I think it best to just agree to disagree on that one


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> And I still don't think they should be allowed to release a game that is that buggy,



I agree,It should never have been released in this state,I want to know why the hell there was no Open/Closed Beta testing of this game,Then they would not have had all these problems.

Ive been playing it (when i can) and imo the things that must be changed are the following.


*Bunnyhopping/jumping* should be disabled in the multiplayer,There isnt any need for it.

*Diving to the floor* (not sure what the call it),But yeah every game ive been in so far all the do is Drop to the floor like a noob.

*Knife *is way way over powered,some people are not using guns at all exept just running around very fast knifing you in the back.


----------



## awildgoose

Nevakonaza said:


> *Bunnyhopping/jumping* should be disabled in the multiplayer,There isnt any need for it.
> 
> *Diving to the floor* (not sure what the call it),But yeah every game ive been in so far all the do is Drop to the floor like a noob.
> 
> *Knife *is way way over powered,some people are not using guns at all exept just running around very fast knifing you in the back.



They have a name for that, it's called America's Army 3 lol.
Nah but on a serious note, they really should take all those things out, especially since well... c'mon jumping? You have god knows how much weight on you and for some reason people are beginning to think the game is realistic
And with the knife, you have armour that stops bullets but can't stop a knife? Just saying.

Again I can't properly comment until I play it, just some observations.


----------



## bomberboysk

awildgoose said:


> They have a name for that, it's called America's Army 3 lol.
> Nah but on a serious note, they really should take all those things out, especially since well... c'mon jumping? You have god knows how much weight on you and for some reason people are beginning to think the game is realistic
> And with the knife, you have armour that stops bullets but can't stop a knife? Just saying.
> 
> Again I can't properly comment until I play it, just some observations.



Most (soft) body armor such as kevlar based bullet resistant vests are not knife resistant.

I haven't played the game yet either.


----------



## FATALiiTYz

bomberboysk said:


> Most (soft) body armor such as kevlar based bullet resistant vests are not knife resistant.
> 
> I haven't played the game yet either.



Still though, online is a (LOT) better than MW2, and is way more balanced. I think I've only been noobtubed once or twice, where as in MW2 it was constant so I'm happy with it at the moment (PS3)

What weapons are yous using at the momnet? My primary is an AK47u Grip and my secondary assault is a FAMAS silcened.


----------



## Droogie

awildgoose said:


> They have a name for that, it's called America's Army 3 lol.
> Nah but on a serious note, they really should take all those things out, especially since well... c'mon jumping? You have god knows how much weight on you and for some reason people are beginning to think the game is realistic
> And with the knife, you have armour that stops bullets but can't stop a knife? Just saying.
> 
> Again I can't properly comment until I play it, just some observations.



call of duty is not, does not claim to be, and never will be a realistic shooter.  people seem to assume that just because it's not halo and it utilizes actual weapons that the mechanics of the game automatically should be realistic.  NO, *call of duty IS NOT supposed to simulate real warfare!*

btw this is the most balanced and therefore the best call of duty game that has ever been made.  let's just hope it isn't riddled with game-breaking exploits like MW2 was.


----------



## Fatback

jeremy_442 said:


> What weapons are yous using at the momnet? My primary is an AK47u Grip and my secondary assault is a FAMAS silcened.



I use the Ak74u with grip and extended mag, for assault i use the AK47 with suppressor, and red dot. When I feel like a little sniping I use the WA2000 with an acog. I think the sniper is pretty useless with the regular scope though, by the time you pull of the scope, and it stops shaking the guy is already gone.

The game is pretty good though, a lot better then MW2 anyways.


----------



## awildgoose

Droogie said:


> call of duty is not, does not claim to be, and never will be a realistic shooter.  people seem to assume that just because it's not halo and it utilizes actual weapons that the mechanics of the game automatically should be realistic.  NO, *call of duty IS NOT supposed to simulate real warfare!*
> 
> btw this is the most balanced and therefore the best call of duty game that has ever been made.  let's just hope it isn't riddled with game-breaking exploits like MW2 was.



There was an ad on a couple nights ago and it was marketed as realistic, then again that could of been one of the critic quotes, dunno. I guess it just annoys me that people assume it's realistic, as in, everyone I talk to about it thinks it is (damn nerds haha).

Okay I played it last night at a friends, I guess I am bias but I really don't like the game. I just don't like the run 'n gun part of it, I'm sorry that's just me, add to it the lag and that brought it down for me.

Oh and Bomber, regarding the knife part, it was on some other forums saying that the armour these guys should be wearing the knife would shatter. But again it's not as realistic as it should be haha.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

You guys realize that if COD or another game didn't include jumping, prone, and knifing, and even made it realistic, people would bitch. And that's absolutely fine. Because if you guys wanted realism, then you should only be able to die once and that's it. COD is fine the way it is, always has been, and always will. 

I need to jump in order to get to different places on the map. I need to go prone to be able to remain as unseen as possible when shooting. I also enjoy a good knife kill, very fulfilling. 

I am glad though that not every game implements the ability to go prone. Since I recall some people complaining that you couldn't do so in MOH. If you don't like it, either do it to them or don't play the game.


----------



## 1337dingo

played it at mates.. did not like it at all.. im sticking with MW2


----------



## Okedokey

Anyone who has been in the military knows that prone is probably the position of choice and is very realistic as it reduces your exposure to enemey weapon targeting drastically.  A game without prone is very unrealistic.  This isnt a simulator anyway, play ArmA if you want that, (very boring IMHO) - this is essentially an arcade.  People need to chill out.  Black Ops is by far the best COD release thus far, the sound quality is amazing (much more realistic), the graphics are as good as or better than MW/MW2 and the MP version rocks.  They just need to fix the lag issue and the broken spawning algorythm and a couple of glitches.  I am sure they will.  I bet we will look back and laugh at the complete bitches complaining about such trivial things.


----------



## Okedokey

Further patches inbound:  http://gamers-underground.com/content/821-treyarch-s-pcdev-keeps-us-updated-black-ops-fixes.html


----------



## g4m3rof1337

bigfellla said:


> Anyone who has been in the military knows that prone is probably the position of choice and is very realistic as it reduces your exposure to enemey weapon targeting drastically.  A game without prone is very unrealistic.  This isnt a simulator anyway, play ArmA if you want that, (very boring IMHO) - this is essentially an arcade.  People need to chill out.  Black Ops is by far the best COD release thus far, the sound quality is amazing (much more realistic), the graphics are as good as or better than MW/MW2 and the MP version rocks.  They just need to fix the lag issue and the broken spawning algorythm and a couple of glitches.  I am sure they will.  I bet we will look back and laugh at the complete bitches complaining about such trivial things.



I agree. Although I find the sounds in MOH better than Black Ops, but it's not a big deal. I'd like to agree with you on the last part, but we all know they will be complaining about another game when that time comes.


----------



## Geoff

Runs fine with 4x AA @ 1920x1200 with extra texture settings, in both SP and MP with my rig.


----------



## Calibretto

Apparently there issues with the Rcon tool as well. We can't access our server settings because Rcon keeps giving us an error whenever we try to connect to our server.


Our server is up and running floating out there somewhere, but we can't change the name of it or any settings....

Anyone server admins having issues with the Rcon tool?


----------



## awildgoose

g4m3rof1337 said:


> You guys realize that if COD or another game didn't include jumping, prone, and knifing, and even made it realistic, people would bitch. And that's absolutely fine. Because if you guys wanted realism, then you should only be able to die once and that's it. COD is fine the way it is, always has been, and always will.
> 
> I need to jump in order to get to different places on the map. I need to go prone to be able to remain as unseen as possible when shooting. I also enjoy a good knife kill, very fulfilling.
> 
> I am glad though that not every game implements the ability to go prone. Since I recall some people complaining that you couldn't do so in MOH. If you don't like it, either do it to them or don't play the game.



I don't think the argument is about the whole prone part, but the diving (I think there is a exploit called dolphin diving or something? can someone enlighten me on that?) or at least how fast you get to the ground. Well to me that is, I dunno what other peoples problems with prone is. 
Also I don't get why people get angry at campers (besides spawn campers) I mean, if I am in the same spot every time just shoot me haha.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> I don't think the argument is about the whole prone part, but the diving (I think there is a exploit called dolphin diving or something? can someone enlighten me on that?) or at least how fast you get to the ground. Well to me that is, I dunno what other peoples problems with prone is.
> Also I don't get why people get angry at campers (besides spawn campers) I mean, if I am in the same spot every time just shoot me haha.



In one of the multiplayer videos that was released a few months ago, they showed a guy clearly diving to the side. So I doubt it's an exploit.


----------



## awildgoose

g4m3rof1337 said:


> In one of the multiplayer videos that was released a few months ago, they showed a guy clearly diving to the side. So I doubt it's an exploit.



I dunno what you mean by the side, but in previous games where you dive to the ground really quick and can jump, you can jump and dive mid air or something and you are hard to hit. Not sure if you can in this, but I _think_ that is one of the people's problems with diving/prone.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

awildgoose said:


> I dunno what you mean by the side, but in previous games where you dive to the ground really quick and can jump, you can jump and dive mid air or something and you are hard to hit. Not sure if you can in this, but I _think_ that is one of the people's problems with diving/prone.



The video showed the guy playing, shooting at a guy in front of him, and in the background a guy dived out of the way, to the side. 

And I've never seen diving before in COD4 or MW2, only in Black Ops. And my only problem with going prone is being just going prone before shooting. They don't jump. They just go prone.


----------



## Aastii

CoD isn't and shoudn't claim to be realistic (which it has in the past). Like bigfella says, if you want more realism, go play ArmA or AA or something along those lines. However, there are some unrealistic things, such as hopping/dolphin diving (will explain to goose/g4m3r in the quotes below) that shouldn't be in there 



Calibretto said:


> Apparently there issues with the Rcon tool as well. We can't access our server settings because Rcon keeps giving us an error whenever we try to connect to our server.
> 
> 
> Our server is up and running floating out there somewhere, but we can't change the name of it or any settings....
> 
> Anyone server admins having issues with the Rcon tool?



So far as I know, admining our server hasn't been an issue, however I'm not sure if the settings were changed server side by admin, or through rcon by admin. I'll ask this evening when everyone is on and get back to you, I can't find out because, although I'm an admin and can kick for stuff like disallowed weapons/abuse without being in game, I can't get the actual tool because I don't own the game 



awildgoose said:


> I don't think the argument is about the whole prone part, but the diving (I think there is a exploit called dolphin diving or something? can someone enlighten me on that?) or at least how fast you get to the ground. Well to me that is, I dunno what other peoples problems with prone is.
> Also I don't get why people get angry at campers (besides spawn campers) I mean, if I am in the same spot every time just shoot me haha.





g4m3rof1337 said:


> The video showed the guy playing, shooting at a guy in front of him, and in the background a guy dived out of the way, to the side.
> 
> And I've never seen diving before in COD4 or MW2, only in Black Ops. And my only problem with going prone is being just going prone before shooting. They don't jump. They just go prone.



Dolphin diving is jumping, then going prone straight away. It is similar to flopping, which is just going prone straight away, without the jump. The whole unrealism comes in when you can flop, carry on shooting, and immediately gain composure and carry on shooting perfectly accurately, or even maintain a perfect view down your sights. I think prone should be implemented, however you shouldn't be able to shoot as you go down, and you shouldn't immediately be able to shoot perfectly. Prone should be there to quickly get in cover/prone in long grass when ghillied/take a better deffensive stance with more accuracy and better cover. It shouldn't be there to be able to flop out of the way mid combat.

As for jumping, jumping should be allowed to get from 1 place to another, I agree, but shouldn't be allowed in combat. There are 2 ways to stop this, either make it so you can only jump in certain areas which allow you to get to other places (which will also prevent glitching), or to make it, like a hell of a lot of mods have, so you can't shoot whilst leaving the ground, in mid air, or when landing. This doesn't include falling, only jumping


----------



## Okedokey

look COD has always had this.  COD2 was one big bunny flop fest.  Fun as hell too.  Lets not get too serious here desktop heros....


----------



## awildgoose

bigfellla said:


> look COD has always had this.  COD2 was one big bunny flop fest.  Fun as hell too.  *Lets not get too serious here desktop heros....*



That's kind of a dick thing to say.... we are just discussing a game, nothing more nothing less...


----------



## Aastii

bigfellla said:


> look COD has always had this.  COD2 was one big bunny flop fest.  Fun as hell too.  Lets not get too serious here desktop heros....



Just because it has always had it doesn't mean it should always keep it. If it kept everything CoD2, or any CoD release had, then they may as well just bring out expansion packs instead of new games.

It is also a discussion thread, there is no right or wrong answer, only opinion. By all means voice yours, but in the process don't say things that could cause hostility please


----------



## Okedokey

pff


----------



## russb

I dont know if i should ask a question about CoD Black Ops with all this
   hostility about,stuff it i will.All these patches coming out can someone tell 
  me where i can download them from,please dont say CoD WEBSITE as i get 
lost in there. Bigfella you have got to learn to calm down and this is how i do it,i go into my garden line up flower pots and smash them to bits after i feel nice and calm.


----------



## Aastii

If you have the PC version, you have to have it through steam, like you did with MW2. Steam automatically updates all of your games, so it will have already downloaded, or will be downloading your patch now


----------



## Shane

Well im not sure if its already Downloaded/Updated mine on Steam,But i just played a couple of rounds and nothing seems to have changed....still lagging like mad.

Has anyone else noticed like a delay between the time you press the botton on your mouse and when the gun actually shoots in this game?...maybe its just the lag but it seems delayed and usualy ends up getting you killed.


----------



## linkin




----------



## russb

Aastii i thought you was my friend and then you go and insult me ( like you did with MW2.) i have never owned that load of poo and i am cutting you out of my will as you have really hurt me.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Aastii i thought you was my friend and then you go and insult me ( like you did with MW2.) i have never owned that load of poo and i am cutting you out of my will as you have really hurt me.



damn it 

oh, and you may find this quite fun:

when in the chair at the main title screen:

if you are on PS3/Xbox, repeatedly press the triggers
if on PC, repeatedly tap space bar
if on the Wii, flail your wiimote/nunchuck around

Stand behind your chair, facing the monitors/people in the room

do a 180 degrees turn, so you are now facing the opposite direction. You can activate the terminal infront of you. You can find a list of commands to use in it here:

http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Central_Intelligence_Agency_Data_system

personal favourite is "doa" (without the speach marks). Once you have entered it, I think it is on a timed base before it starts, or maybe holding down space bar on PC (I may have got lucky holding it down). Idk about consoles though, just button bash if it doesn't start after a bit


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> damn it
> 
> oh, and you may find this quite fun:
> 
> when in the chair at the main title screen:
> 
> if you are on PS3/Xbox, repeatedly press the triggers
> if on PC, repeatedly tap space bar
> if on the Wii, flail your wiimote/nunchuck around
> 
> Stand behind your chair, facing the monitors/people in the room
> 
> do a 180 degrees turn, so you are now facing the opposite direction. You can activate the terminal infront of you. You can find a list of commands to use in it here:
> 
> http://callofduty.wikia.com/wiki/Central_Intelligence_Agency_Data_system
> 
> personal favourite is "doa" (without the speach marks). Once you have entered it, I think it is on a timed base before it starts, or maybe holding down space bar on PC (I may have got lucky holding it down). Idk about consoles though, just button bash if it doesn't start after a bit



Russ told me about that 4 days ago ,Quite a fun little game.

Reminds me of Alien Swarm on Steam,Only better!


----------



## russb

Posted in the wrong section.


----------



## Geoff

I personally love the game.  I noticed a few graphical glitches though, right at the beginning the woman who is walking in the bar has her feet go through the floor while she walks.


----------



## Dystopia

[-0MEGA-];1554364 said:
			
		

> I personally love the game.  I noticed a few graphical glitches though, right at the beginning the woman who is walking in the bar has her feet go through the floor while she walks.



Agreed, though sometimes on splitscreen, dead bodies fall through the floor, as well as care packages.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

[-0MEGA-];1554364 said:
			
		

> I personally love the game.  I noticed a few graphical glitches though, right at the beginning the woman who is walking in the bar has her feet go through the floor while she walks.



What's the glitch? Sounds normal to me.


No, but I agree with you, Geoff. I love the game as well. I'm not much of a single player person, but I did enjoy playing it. The multiplayer is really fun, too. I found MW2 fun, but I'm enjoying this more.


----------



## Geoff

g4m3rof1337 said:


> What's the glitch? Sounds normal to me.
> 
> 
> No, but I agree with you, Geoff. I love the game as well. I'm not much of a single player person, but I did enjoy playing it. The multiplayer is really fun, too. I found MW2 fun, but I'm enjoying this more.


It sounds normal for a persons foot to go through a solid floor?


----------



## Machin3

Hey idk if this is gonna interest you guys at all but I have a RANKED server if you guys wanna go on it and play. The IP is listed on the first page under the last image.


----------



## Dystopia

[-0MEGA-];1554522 said:
			
		

> It sounds normal for a persons foot to go through a solid floor?



Where have you been the last 10 years? People can almost walk through walls these days, or floors for that matter.


----------



## Shane

Guys beware of those hacked servers,some are auto leveling people to Level 50....avoid a server called "welshy's TDM playground"...i nearly joined that server just,Thankfully the servers are down and it didnt connect..hopefully theyre patching something to fix the lag issues and take down those Hacked servers.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

[-0MEGA-];1554522 said:
			
		

> It sounds normal for a persons foot to go through a solid floor?



I'm kidding . I noticed it too.


----------



## Fatback

I'm personally loving the game. It's very well balanced, accept for the Snipers, they are terrible. I just use an Acog on the WA2000 works very well. I'm currently working on a montage, it's half way done, still need another 2 minutes of gameplay clips. I can't get enough of the crossbow, and Ballistic knife  I usually get a bad K/D ratio every game because of it, but they are just fun to use.

Hope they get all the problems for the PC worked out so you guys can enjoy a good game.


----------



## mrjack

Fatback said:


> Hope they get all the problems for the PC worked out so you guys can enjoy a good game.



Hopefully the price will come down or that Steam has a good sale. I think the game will still cost 50-60€ after 1-2 years. Just look at the older games:

Modern Warfare 2 - 60€ (Steam) - 44€-55€ (Local stores)
World At War - 40€ (Steam) - 28€-32€ (Local stores)
Modern Warfare - 25€ (Steam) - 28€-32€ (Local stores)

And most local stores don't have these stocked.

I'd like to get this game for the multiplayer (I enjoyed playing Modern Warfare at my friend's place), but based on the gameplay videos it seems like most people just spray and pray.


----------



## Geoff

I bought my copy at Newegg with free shipping for $49.99, they had a $10 off coupon sent via E-Mail for subscribers.


----------



## Fatback

Still loving the game, only that I have had a problem with is the messed up spawning. 

Heres a rough cut of my montage, I plan to add a little more to it, and render it again, so it feels the screen.

[YT]k4lKOixO1j0[/YT]


----------



## Shane

Nice vid Fatback 

Im only loving the singleplayer in Black Ops so far,The multiplayer is complete BS.

Too many noobs running around with knives,Bunny Hopping/Drop shotting...nade spamming etc,Im more used to the slower paced gameplay and teamwork of BC2.


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice vid Fatback
> 
> Im only loving the singleplayer in Black Ops so far,The multiplayer is complete BS.
> 
> Too many noobs running around with knives,Bunny Hopping/Drop shotting...nade spamming etc,Im more used to the slower paced gameplay and teamwork of BC2.



 I'm with you all the way Nev,i have finished SP and i'm playing a game called
 Damnation i have given up on Black Ops.


----------



## Shane

Ive got to the stage in singleplayer where your in that factory/warehouse place and its rigged to blow and you have only a few mins to escape,i hate those missions with Timers 

After ive finished SP though,thats the last il probably play of BO..The Multiplayer does not do anything for me and is not a patch on BC2.


----------



## lubo4444

Wow you people are done with the game already?   I'm just starting single player .


----------



## russb

lubo4444 said:


> Wow you people are done with the game already?   I'm just starting single player .



Good luck.


----------



## lubo4444

russb said:


> Good luck.



Haha.  Thanks.    I hope the story is good.  I hear it's kind of short but so far i liked the previous version and i cant really complain about it.


----------



## 1337dingo

i thought the wepons looked like they were manufactured by the mattel toy company


----------



## russb

1337dingo said:


> i thought the wepons looked like they were manufactured by the mattel toy company



 Well we are talking about games,what do mattel produce toys for to play with in
 games,didn't take a lot of working out did it.


----------



## Aastii

1337dingo said:


> i thought the wepons looked like they were manufactured by the mattel toy company



They sound like it too


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> They sound like it too



I know right! The M60 sounds like the BB Gun in Fallout 3


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I know right! The M60 sounds like the BB Gun in Fallout 3



The effort put into WaW by Treyarch clearly isn't there. The fact that with WaW they actually went and recorded real weapons from the time doing everything (being shot, reloading, being heard from different distances, areas etc, hitting different materials) to use in the game, and then clearly just didn't for this, shows how the game was made purely to make money, not for quality


----------



## Shane

Well they released yet another update for this game,AND ITS MADE IT WORSE! for me anyway and according to nearly everyone on the Steam forums.

Theres now mouse lag on the menus,and when in game its unplayable and im getting 13fps....where before it was in the 75-80s but playable with some minor lag.

Its just pathetic,i mean how long as the game been out now?....they need to get their crap sorted prompt.


----------



## Matthew1990

Niceeeee patch

IF anything it is worse xDDD Still no chance in maxing this game out.......well done treyarch

Back to MW2, game that looks better and anyone can play with filters on.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nevakonaza said:


> Well they released yet another update for this game,AND ITS MADE IT WORSE! for me anyway and according to nearly everyone on the Steam forums.
> 
> Theres now mouse lag on the menus,and when in game its unplayable and im getting 13fps....where before it was in the 75-80s but playable with some minor lag.
> 
> Its just pathetic,i mean how long as the game been out now?....they need to get their crap sorted prompt.



It's been out for 11 days, lol. I updated and experienced the menu-mouse lag, but I was already getting that pre-patch #2. I played some games and didn't notice anything out of the ordinary. I joined a game, it lagged for a little bit, and then was mostly smooth and fine with some hiccups. It hasn't been that bad, tbh. If the lag was horrendous and made the game absolutely unplayable (like how people are describing it), then I wouldn't be rank 43, and others wouldn't be a couple Prestige ranks in already. 


Treyarch is probably working their assess off supporting all 3 platforms. Since I hear the console gamers have to deal with cheaters and exploiters that can only be solved with patches.



And as for gameplay, I did this earlier this evening. 
[yt]EQ5Sw-k_FV8[/yt]


----------



## russb

Treyarch is probably working their assess off supporting all 3 platforms. Since I hear the console gamers have to deal with cheaters and exploiters that can only be solved with patches.

  Good maybe the money grabbers will do whats asked of them next time,if there is a next time for me there will not be.
  Maybe the reason you are rank 43 and others are prestige is because you
are happy to play a game that is not sorted and have nothing better to play.
It's because of people who dont care what a game plays like that Treyarch puts out games that are not finished.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

russb said:


> Treyarch is probably working their assess off supporting all 3 platforms. Since I hear the console gamers have to deal with cheaters and exploiters that can only be solved with patches.
> 
> Good maybe the money grabbers will do whats asked of them next time,if there is a next time for me there will not be.
> Maybe the reason you are rank 43 and others are prestige is because you
> are happy to play a game that is not sorted and have nothing better to play.
> It's because of people who dont care what a game plays like that Treyarch puts out games that are not finished.



I wouldn't necessarily label them as "money grabbers", since they're supporting the game as best as they can. If they were just in it for the money, I'm sure they wouldn't be supporting it like they are and will. Problems spawned with the game's release, and this happens often if you play games when they come out. And they are working on fixing it. 

There are flaws with the game, but there are flaws with any game. I don't play broken games. And I have a plethora of games to play. Over the last few days, I've cycled from World of Warcraft, Black Ops, Team Fortress 2, Bad Company 2, Medal of Honor, and Halo Reach. So I obviously have choices on what to play. And others (as well as myself) don't mind playing the game, because it's playable. We'd rather spend our time actually playing, than complaining. As you can see from the clip I posted, I'm not experiencing any lag. I'm not saying there isn't lag, cause there is, but it's still a playable game.

And excluding Black Ops, what's another game that Treyarch has made, that didn't do so well? I was under the impression that their last game was World at War. Which was an amazing game.


----------



## Matthew1990

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily label them as "money grabbers", since they're supporting the game as best as they can. If they were just in it for the money, I'm sure they wouldn't be supporting it like they are and will. Problems spawned with the game's release, and this happens often if you play games when they come out. And they are working on fixing it.
> 
> There are flaws with the game, but there are flaws with any game. I don't play broken games. And I have a plethora of games to play. Over the last few days, I've cycled from World of Warcraft, Black Ops, Team Fortress 2, Bad Company 2, Medal of Honor, and Halo Reach. So I obviously have choices on what to play. And others (as well as myself) don't mind playing the game, because it's playable. We'd rather spend our time actually playing, than complaining. As you can see from the clip I posted, I'm not experiencing any lag. I'm not saying there isn't lag, cause there is, but it's still a playable game.
> 
> And excluding Black Ops, what's another game that Treyarch has made, that didn't do so well? I was under the impression that their last game was World at War. Which was an amazing game.




Did you see pc sales? 2%, thats it.....

Lag of Duty:Fail ops xDDDDD


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Matthew1990 said:


> Did you see pc sales? 2%, thats it.....
> 
> Lag of Duty:Fail ops xDDDDD



Is that at the launch? Because if so, that'd just prove that PC gaming isn't popular. It's a lot easier and cheaper to be a console gamer, especially in today's economy. Not to mention you hit a much larger crowd. If those sales are overall, then I'd say it's a mix of the PC not being so popular, and maybe people read reviews and didn't buy the game because of the lag. But since it's still only 11 days old, and games are notorious for having problems the first month or so, I doubt a lot of people didn't buy the game on the PC because of the issues.


----------



## Aastii

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Is that at the launch? Because if so, that'd just prove that PC gaming isn't popular. It's a lot easier and cheaper to be a console gamer, especially in today's economy. Not to mention you hit a much larger crowd. If those sales are overall, then I'd say it's a mix of the PC not being so popular, and maybe people read reviews and didn't buy the game because of the lag. But since it's still only 11 days old, and games are notorious for having problems the first month or so, I doubt a lot of people didn't buy the game on the PC because of the issues.



Most of the clan members didn't buy it, and that is a massive chunk of the market. Many not in clans, or those that just participate in communities, didn't buy it for the same reasons that the clans didn't: the terrible attitude that Activision have towards PC, especially when it comes to CoD, the fact that MW2 was awful on PC, and that Activision are arguably the most greedy games company out there.

For the attitude, a few examples, look at the lack of CoD3, lack of dedi servers in MW2, when there was absolutely no reason to keep them out and it was clear the majority wanted them, charging for DLC, even when DLC comprises of 40% content just about all MW2 players already have...

The lack of dedi servers made a large number of games laggy, stopped mods, changing servers, choosing the map you want to play, preventing there from being admin to kick cheaters, creating a "console community" where it is impossible to go into a match without at least a few people in there bitching, calling people noobs, abusing people, stuff which, with good admin, doesn't happen on PC.

And for greed, it is clear even with Black Ops, how they went and gave rights only to Game Servers, locked server files, which impairs the ability to create only slight mods (like PAM mod on CoD4 for instance), prevented people from going with their preferred server provider, charging ridiculous amounts for the game on release, just because it is CoD, same with MW2, the DLC with MW2.

Obviously PC gaming isn't unpopular, and that will never be the case. Baring in mind not all users have xfire, in fact not even the majority have it, and just look at the hours played every day by PC games. It is hundreds of thousands every day, from a minority of PC gamers, that isn't, in any shape or form, unpopular.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> It's been out for 11 days, lol.



11 days is enough,Its their game..they should be able to have fixed this problem by now 

Like i said,I still cannot et my head around why there was no Public Multiplayer BETA testing to iron out any problems such as this,Probably because they knew that  half of us would not have purchased the game if we had known what it was going to be like...I think MW2 was better.


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> 11 days is enough,Its their game..they should be able to have fixed this problem by now
> 
> Like i said,I still cannot et my head around why there was no Public Multiplayer BETA testing to iron out any problems such as this,Probably because they knew that  half of us would not have purchased the game if we had known what it was going to be like...I think MW2 was better.



Know you are talking a load of rubbish Nev i dont like the game but it's still better than that crap.


----------



## Matthew1990

In perfect world games from consoles would work on PC, without any changes....

That is not the case and Treyarch are raging about that......The game is not ported correctly, there are some mistakes in CFG, read it on steam forums. However, you can not change it, as it resets itself back....


----------



## Shane

russb said:


> Know you are talking a load of rubbish Nev i dont like the game but it's still better than that crap.



Were all entitled to our opinions sir.


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> Were all entitled to our opinions sir.



 I concur Nev but they should all be like mine,hahaha sir


----------



## Droogie

the situation with the PC version of the game is disappointing, but you guys should understand that, because there are far more users, console versions are taking priority.  all the kinks will eventually be ironed out for the PC port, just give it a little more time.  it's business people, it isn't a personal vendetta against PC gamers.

in terms of how the game plays; this game is great, by far the best call of duty to ever be released.  i think a lot of people on here like to conform to the popularity of hating great game releases.  this is a incredible game, stop over criticizing and enjoy it (this isn't aimed at people having technical issues with the PC version).  it may not look as polished and shiny as MW2 did, but it's a hell of a lot more balanced and skill based.. stop complaining about how it looks or sounds and enjoy, for the first time ever, a mostly balanced call of duty game!


----------



## russb

Droogie said:


> the situation with the PC version of the game is disappointing, but you guys should understand that, because there are far more users, console versions are taking priority.  all the kinks will eventually be ironed out for the PC port, just give it a little more time.  it's business people, it isn't a personal vendetta against PC gamers.
> 
> in terms of how the game plays; this game is great, by far the best call of duty to ever be released.  i think a lot of people on like to conform to the popularity of hating great game releases.  this is a incredible game, stop over criticizing and enjoy it (this isn't aimed at people having technical issues with the PC version).  it may not look as polished and shiny as MW2 did, but it's a hell of a lot more balanced and skill based.. stop complaining about how it looks or sounds and enjoy, for the first time ever, a mostly balanced call of duty game!



Everyone is entitled to their opinions and that's yours which does not go with the majority,we cant all be wrong can we.


----------



## Shane

This is intresting,

COD Black Ops Performance Survey - Updated working survey link
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tEG_MPHT1Zz1TtyGzpmX3yg#gid=0

Just shows how badly it runs on the vast amount os systems tested.


----------



## Droogie

russb said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinions and that's yours which does not go with the majority,we cant all be wrong can we.



black ops is the most balanced call of duty title in the series.. that's a fact not opinion.  me calling it the BEST call of duty game of all time is my opinion.

but my whole point is that people just love to hate call of duty.


----------



## russb

I dont hate CoD4 that's a fine game,but the consensus of people who think this game is not working how it should is a hell of a lot of people and as i said they cant all be wrong can they.


----------



## Droogie

russb said:


> I dont hate CoD4 that's a fine game,but the consensus of people who think this game is not working how it should is a hell of a lot of people and as i said they cant all be wrong can they.



i said in my initial post that i wasn't referring to the people that are having technical issues with the game.. i understand that the PC version has problems.


----------



## 1337dingo

i have played a bit more of this game. (this time on xbox and pc) i have come to the conclusion, controls are a bit tight which i didnt like, i really like the wepons and how you have to buy them, but campain to short, so the game is ok, im not saying its bad, i just dont think it lived up to how every one bosted about it.


----------



## johnb35

Ok, i'm having a bit of a problem at one stage of the game.  What do you do when you destroy the relay dish by pulling out the cables and then you go out to the catwalk and the enemy blows it up?  Do you shoot the guy before he blows it up or do you do something else?  I've tried shooting him but just can't seem to do it.  I don't like asking for help but I can't get past this point.  I'm playing the pc version.


----------



## Aastii

johnb35 said:


> Ok, i'm having a bit of a problem at one stage of the game.  What do you do when you destroy the relay dish by pulling out the cables and then you go out to the catwalk and the enemy blows it up?  Do you shoot the guy before he blows it up or do you do something else?  I've tried shooting him but just can't seem to do it.  I don't like asking for help but I can't get past this point.  I'm playing the pc version.



Where the bridge/catwalk breaks after he RPG's it you mean?

You let him blow it up, then sprint + jump over the gap before they run off on you and the bridge breaks


----------



## Shane

Aastii...im stuck on the mission where you have to escape that building/factory thats rigged to blow before it explodes..but the enemy just keep on comming and for some reason i cant jump over the gate to carry on to where the arrow points?..then the mission timer runs out and = Dead

any idea?..i asked on steam forums in the Black ops section and no one can be bothred to answer me...useless bunch.


----------



## johnb35

Aastii said:


> Where the bridge/catwalk breaks after he RPG's it you mean?
> 
> You let him blow it up, then sprint + jump over the gap before they run off on you and the bridge breaks



Thanks Aastii but I found a walkthrough website.

Hey Neva, this website may help you as well.

http://www.videogamesblogger.com/20...video-guide-xbox-360-ps3-pc-wii.htm#mission13

Not sure which mission that was though.


----------



## Shane

ah nice find, thanks sir


----------



## codeman0013

Is it me or are the grenade spammers out of control on this game now lol.. last night I played 2 rounds where I heard nothing but grenades over and over and its just annoying..


----------



## johnb35

I just finished the single player campaign.  I liked it, and wondering if it would be worth getting MW2.  I have COD 4 and liked it as well.  Some people are saying that the single player is too short and I don't agree.  Now I can go back and get all the achievements I missed.


----------



## Shane

Yeah lol,especially on the map "Nuketown" but i just do the same.

I only play Nuketown out of all the maps on black ops :/...its the only one i really like.


----------



## Machin3

johnb35 said:


> I just finished the single player campaign.  I liked it, and wondering if it would be worth getting MW2.  I have COD 4 and liked it as well.  Some people are saying that the single player is too short and I don't agree.  Now I can go back and get all the achievements I missed.



Yeah, I would recommend it. If you remember what happened in COD4 then MW2 should be fun. I'm not going to spoil anything if you want to get it but you'll probably like the way the story ends.


----------



## NVX_185

Hey guys, I know this has probably been answered before in the 20 pages in this thread, but I'm asking how does this game go graphically? 

I have seen benchmarks, and from what I see, this game seems on par with about Far Cry 2 graphics-wise. 

I was wondering if my 9800GT would still be able to play this 45FPS+ on Max settings with atleast 2xAA?


----------



## Machin3

NVX_185 said:


> Hey guys, I know this has probably been answered before in the 20 pages in this thread, but I'm asking how does this game go graphically?
> 
> I have seen benchmarks, and from what I see, this game seems on par with about Far Cry 2 graphics-wise.
> 
> I was wondering if my 9800GT would still be able to play this 45FPS+ on Max settings with atleast 2xAA? If not, looks like the GTX470 is the way to go



To be honest, i dont see too much of a change from MW2. You should be fine.


----------



## Matthew1990

Midnight_fox1 said:


> To be honest, i dont see too much of a change from MW2. You should be fine.



95% of players are talking crap then.

Game barely plays at 60fps, 2xAA and normal textures. 

I would not recommend GTX 470, waste of money.....


----------



## Aastii

NVX_185 said:


> Hey guys, I know this has probably been answered before in the 20 pages in this thread, but I'm asking how does this game go graphically?
> 
> I have seen benchmarks, and from what I see, this game seems on par with about Far Cry 2 graphics-wise.
> 
> I was wondering if my 9800GT would still be able to play this 45FPS+ on Max settings with atleast 2xAA?



The graphics are, by todays standards awful. Once they have a patch or two out to make the game how it should have performed from day 1, your setup will be fine for it


----------



## Shane

Aastii said:


> The graphics are, by todays standards awful. Once they have a patch or two out to make the game how it should have performed from day 1, your setup will be fine for it



I agree with that,have you watched the smoke when you pop a smoke grenade?
Looks like a game from 1995 

AGAIN....why are games still been developed in DX9 when we have DX10-11


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> I agree with that,have you watched the smoke when you pop a smoke grenade?
> Looks like a game from 1995
> 
> AGAIN....why are games still been developed in DX9 when we have DX10-11



More games should be developed in DX10 now I think, the vast, vast majority of gamers are on Nvidia 8xxx or ATi 3xxx series and above now, and those that aren't, you can pick up an 8600GT dirt cheap now, which is near as makes no difference 7800GT performance, so they aren't losing anything, but are gaining DX10


----------



## Masterfulks

It seems like every game mode but free for all is constantly migrating hosts and kicking us back to a lobby.

Are you all getting this? The last 5 hours of gameplay I had to quit the game at least 3 times because it would hang up loading a multiplayer game.


----------



## kobaj

Aastii said:


> More games should be developed in DX10 now I think, the vast, vast majority of gamers are on Nvidia 8xxx or ATi 3xxx series and above now, and those that aren't, you can pick up an 8600GT dirt cheap now, which is near as makes no difference 7800GT performance, so they aren't losing anything, but are gaining DX10



Changing and upgrading to still relatively new DirectXs will require a generation at least. You have to consider several aspects of sticking with DX9.

As you stated, there is still a market for people who only have DX9 cards.
DX10/1 is new and still considered "unknown territory" eg,
-no major engines have (or CAN for that matter) swapped over to it fully, only, and officially.
-not many people can program in DX10/1 and all the "old geysers" of DX9 can't switch (teach an old dog new tricks sort of thing).
--Caveat being, getting new engines and programmers is expensive for companies.

These things and some others compound and have been keeping most games at DX9. Thus, its going to require several new programmers entering the market who have specifically been trained on DX10/1, making engines that are based around DX10/1 (and not just bad ports of DX9 engines), and a market shift to where the majority of users has DX10/1 cards. All in order to get better looking/running games of DX10/1

Oh, and vista fudged a bunch of stuff up with their DX10 flop, but those are just details--details.

################

On the subject of Blackops, I'm kinda disgusted by the amount of people who got the game. Seriously, its Treyarch, people knew it would suck and have problems and Activision would totally rip everyone off, yet it grossed 50mill release day (or was it 500 mill, I dunno). Regardless, I didn't purchase it and after playing an hour or so at a friends house, I'm not missing a whole lot. This comes after forgoing food and work in order to get cod4 and MW /on release day./ Proving it's not that I'm not a fan of the series. I just like getting games worthwhile and boycotting not so worth ones.

No hard feelings for anyone here who got it, that is, /flamewar.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

kobaj said:


> Seriously, its Treyarch, people knew it would suck and have problems and Activision would totally rip everyone off



I have to disagree with the Treyarch part. Their last game was World at War, which was really fun, and I don't recall it having any problems. I do remember being able to get into a tank, and using a flame thrower, though.


----------



## russb

On the subject of Blackops, I'm kinda disgusted by the amount of people who got the game. Seriously, its Treyarch, people knew it would suck and have problems and Activision would totally rip everyone off, yet it grossed 50mill release day (or was it 500 mill, I dunno). Regardless, I didn't purchase it and after playing an hour or so at a friends house, I'm not missing a whole lot. This comes after forgoing food and work in order to get cod4 and MW /on release day./ Proving it's not that I'm not a fan of the series. I just like getting games worthwhile and boycotting not so worth ones.

No hard feelings for anyone here who got it, that is, /flamewar.

[/QUOTE]   Kobaj,
 I got the game because i was fed up with the rest of the games that i have but i agree with you.I played the SP and about 1/2 hour of Multi and then gave up.


----------



## Droogie

kobaj said:


> On the subject of Blackops, I'm kinda disgusted by the amount of people who got the game. Seriously, its Treyarch, people knew it would suck and have problems



i think Treyarch makes the better call of duty to be honest.. IW releases have always appealed a bit more to the mainstream gamer in that they're alarmingly easy to play.  i like the fact that Treyarch has introduced recoil, sway, done away with stopping power, kill streak building, etc..  black ops feels a lot more competitive than anything IW has released.  

in terms of the PC issues.. yea its shitty that they had to rush the port, but Treyarch is a big company, far bigger than IW, and they will continue to release patches and fixes until its stable.


----------



## Matthew1990

Droogie said:


> i think Treyarch makes the better call of duty to be honest.. IW releases have always appealed a bit more to the mainstream gamer in that they're alarmingly easy to play.  i like the fact that Treyarch has introduced recoil, sway, done away with stopping power, kill streak building, etc..  black ops feels a lot more competitive than anything IW has released.
> 
> in terms of the PC issues.. yea its shitty that they had to rush the port, but Treyarch is a big company, far bigger than IW, and they will continue to release patches and fixes until its stable.



No new on next patch mind you......


----------



## Aastii

Droogie said:


> i think Treyarch makes the better call of duty to be honest.. IW releases have always appealed a bit more to the mainstream gamer in that they're alarmingly easy to play.  i like the fact that Treyarch has introduced recoil, sway, done away with stopping power, kill streak building, etc..  black ops feels a lot more competitive than anything IW has released.
> 
> in terms of the PC issues.. yea its shitty that they had to rush the port, but Treyarch is a big company, far bigger than IW, and they will continue to release patches and fixes until its stable.



@the DX thing earlier, we are into DX11 now, and there are DX10 engines out, several of them, developers just find it easier, and probably cheaper, to develop in DX9, but that is an appauling reason. If we stuck to "we know how to do it anyway, so lets take the easy route" we would still be sat with computers as they were in the 80's/90's. Hardware is ahead of software now, and that should never be the case, software should be in existance that pushes hardware to the limits and lets it perform how it was meant to. I don't mean benches, I mean in real world usage. Like a Crysis of today, but one that is coded correctly, so it does show the true potential. It would be a niche thing, I know, but it should be done again

@ the quote I enjoyed WaW, I thought MW2 and BO are crap, but I still think IW has the best in CoD4. It was the best for mainstream gamers, and for competative gaming. It wasn't hard to get good at it, but to master it is near impossible, when you have a group of people that know how to play the game, it becomes very very tactical and challenging. WaW I thought had a lot of flaws, but it was still so much fun, but also more difficult


----------



## Droogie

Aastii said:


> @ the quote I enjoyed WaW, I thought MW2 and BO are crap, but I still think IW has the best in CoD4. It was the best for mainstream gamers, and for competative gaming. It wasn't hard to get good at it, but to master it is near impossible, when you have a group of people that know how to play the game, it becomes very very tactical and challenging. WaW I thought had a lot of flaws, but it was still so much fun, but also more difficult



CoD4 is great, probably my second favorite just behind BO.  it had a lot of issues with it though, including the insanely huge and broken grenade radius .  MW2  had so much potential, i still think its an excellent game, but it has way too many gamebreakers in terms of balance and playability.  

i'm really surprised that you think BO is crap.. are you referring to the actual gameplay or just the technical issues with the PC version.  i've been playing call of duty games for a long time, and this to me is by the far the most balanced and best playing title in the series (excluding the painfully nerfed sniping)


----------



## 1337dingo

lol was playin the gun game last night and normally i get stuck on 1 and 2, by the time i finly get a kill with those things every one gad rifles but last night i won my first gun game.. i was like I AM EPIC


----------



## El DJ

I'm tired of reading everyone complaining that the game is a flop, so I'm going to go ahead and put my opinion about Black Ops on here.

The game, in my opinion, is brilliant. Sure, it's not CoD4, but it beats all of Treyarch's previous CoD games, even CoD2: Big Red One, which I bought when it was first released and loved it. The multiplayer is the best of any CoD game, it's just that the simplicity of CoD4 makes it my favorite. The idea of purchasing weapons, upgrades, and perks makes it much fairer for newer players to jump in and play. I haven't finished the singleplayer yet, but I find it very entertaining so far, particularly the part with the Rolling Stones. Sure, PC gamers are having problems, but this is the Call of Duty Black Ops Thread, not the "Bitch about black ops thread."


----------



## russb

El DJ said:


> I'm tired of reading everyone complaining that the game is a flop, so I'm going to go ahead and put my opinion about Black Ops on here.
> Sure, PC gamers are having problems, but this is the Call of Duty Black Ops Thread, not the "Bitch about black ops thread."



I agree with you mate,as its near Christmas lets all be merry.Bye the way
( Location: Behind the wheel of my Benz.
Age: 19)  when do you get the rest of your Benz as you have one wheel.

   MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Aastii

El DJ said:


> this is the Call of Duty Black Ops Thread, not the "Bitch about black ops thread."



Doesn't mean you have to kiss Activision or Treyarch's backsides, you can have a negative view of the game, and if the majority think it is bad, that isn't everyone moaning, that is the sign of a not very good game



russb said:


> I agree with you mate,as its near Christmas lets all be merry.Bye the way
> ( Location: Behind the wheel of my Benz.
> Age: 19)  when do you get the rest of your Benz as you have one wheel.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS.



lmao russ loving it


----------



## BurningSkyline

I'm just gonna... post a video of meh playin...
[YT]yUW7gQrV1cg[/YT]


----------



## Motorcharge

Waste of $60 

Everyone on PC can't play for shit. I like half pay attention and just run around hip firing half the time and I've dominated like every game I've played so far and I've only been playing for like 3 hours total spread across a few days.


----------



## Droogie

i'm really liking black ops.  a good smart player will actually do consistently well in this game.  it just feels so much better than any other cod i've played.. when i do poorly i can usually blame that on my own poor decision making, not some exploit or balance issue.  it's, to me, the perfect balance between a twitch and tactical shooter.  

it isn't perfect, but its a much needed breath of fresh air in series.  i really do hope that the PC version of the game becomes more playable.  i'm on xbox myself, it's just that i hate to see such a great game being ruined with technical issues.


----------



## Motorcharge

Debating selling NV and Reach to get it on xbox. Feel like I'd have a lot more fun with it on there since I know far more people who play and most my issues with it are pc specific issues anyway.


----------



## azns33

I just bought it 2 days ago from www.wtsmystuff.com for $52

I am currently level 18 right now. It was fun until I ran into a hacker.


----------



## Okedokey

uk80glue said:


> Waste of $60
> 
> Everyone on PC can't play for shit. I like half pay attention and just run around hip firing half the time and I've dominated like every game I've played so far and I've only been playing for like 3 hours total spread across a few days.



...does anyone know what he is on about?


----------



## Shane

How is Multiplayer these days?Ive not played it for about 3 weeks....Have they fixed the stuttering/lag issues yet?


----------



## russb

Nevakonaza said:


> How is Multiplayer these days?Ive not played it for about 3 weeks....Have they fixed the stuttering/lag issues yet?



Nev they still have servers going down but no where like it was before.I'm still playing it now and again but gone back to BFBC2 with the new maps  it's not bad.


----------



## Motorcharge

bigfellla said:


> ...does anyone know what he is on about?



Perhaps if you try reading what I wrote.


----------



## anongo

I wanna see call of duty future warfare with amazing futuristic guns armor and abilitys!!  Old fashioned stuff dosnt give me the wow fealing!!  Call of Duty 4 modern warfare is the best cod so far!!  Even so I may be tempted to try it, but im not gonna go out fighting for a copy


----------



## Droogie

omfg you can snipe again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew1990

Another (patch?)

No fps improvements, they took off 16xx AA, for obvious reasons, no one in the world will be ever able to max out this game. Thats what you get for porting the game from consoles, won't buy treyarch product ever again.


----------



## boo-boo

I play BO on my 360 and the only issue I have had is not being able to connect to servers sometimes or the hosts migrating a lot.  Otherwise I think the game is awesome no laggy or glitches or anything.  At level 17 in prestige level one.


----------



## Matthew1990

boo-boo said:


> I play BO on my 360 and the only issue I have had is not being able to connect to servers sometimes or the hosts migrating a lot.  Otherwise I think the game is awesome no laggy or glitches or anything.  At level 17 in prestige level one.



We are talking about PC version here.


----------



## boo-boo

Matthew1990 said:


> We are talking about PC version here.



Yeah I know I read the whole thread I just thought I would add that the 360 isnt having much problems at all.


----------



## Yo-Yo

less money--ebay--$30-40
no money---get it for your birthday or something


----------



## Aastii

fespingeguisa said:


> I know it's a "bit" stupid to ask, but since i don't download nothing more from torrents or whatever cracked BS from warez sites (got sick of viruses LOL),
> so i wonder is there any way to get Blackops legit version(pc) for as less money possible-or no money at all?(lol ... dumbass question i know)



No. Black Ops gets bound to your Steam account, meaning you can't sell it on once you have used it. And the only way to get it for free is to get it gifted to you or to win it, there isn't any other way to get it for free legally.

You can also wait a few months for when it is on Steam Deals and get it there for anywhere from 25% to maybe 80% off


----------



## Okedokey

I play BO a lot.  It has improved substantially since release.  The only real issue left as far as I can see is the spawning algorithm apart from that its easily the best COD.


----------



## djiang87

bigfellla said:


> I play BO a lot.  It has improved substantially since release.  The only real issue left as far as I can see is the spawning algorithm apart from that its easily the best COD.



i agree with u 100%, especially about the spawning system. I remember once spawning right infront of a guy with a shotgun and i died before i actually even spawned in. It was like i died then i died again? wth so i watched the killcam and yeah...


----------



## covertseven

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddIbls5nnGs&feature=feedu

Heres a video that goes over the latest patch updates.


----------



## Gooberman

DLC is finally coming out for PC and they are charging, look at all the hate threads lols


----------



## Shane

Yeah i just got a pop up window on Steam ...£11 ish i think they want,I wont be buying it.

How they can charge for this in the state the game is i dont know,I had another go in Black Ops the other night to see if anything had improved and it still runs like crap.

I probably wont play it again.


@Gooberman,Was that on their official forums?


----------



## Gooberman

callofduty forums :3 http://www.callofduty.com/board/viewforum.php?f=71&sid=an4ikb84mr96351vqk3uv4nig7
More and more rage is pouring in ofc i'm not buying it i wish i didn't buy black ops in the first place


----------



## kobaj

Never purchased BLOPS myself, even more glad I didn't now .

Boycotting ftw.


----------



## Okedokey

Mine runs fine, excellent FPS, no glitches.  DLC is cheap, just a bunch of whingers.


----------



## Okedokey

Gooberman said:


> callofduty forums :3 http://www.callofduty.com/board/viewforum.php?f=71&sid=an4ikb84mr96351vqk3uv4nig7
> More and more rage is pouring in ofc i'm not buying it i wish i didn't buy black ops in the first place



You need a 64bit OS btw.


----------



## russb

bigfellla just because you are easily pleased and are satisfied with a load of crap us whingers have more sense to keep our hard earned money for a game if and when one comes out which is not flawed.Bigfellla all you are doing is trying to wind up the majority by insulting us by calling us whingers,you want to grow up.


----------



## Gooberman

bigfellla said:


> You need a 64bit OS btw.



Oh i have both :3


----------



## Hsv_Man

I bought this game on Monday i'm rank 13 atm don't see what all the bad rep is about yeah there isn't many on the servers (when i go to play it anyway) and the maps are a bit dull. But for single player i have not 1 complaint.


----------



## Shane

Hsv_Man said:


> I bought this game on Monday i'm rank 13 atm don't see what all the bad rep is about yeah there isn't many on the servers (when i go to play it anyway) and the maps are a bit dull. But for single player i have not 1 complaint.



I think the single player was all that was good for Black Ops,The multiplayer is just crap and Zombies is getting boring imo. 

Unless they make some very radical changes for the next COD line,I probably wont be buying it.
Stick to Battlefield its a proper Fps.


----------



## russb

As you all know i'm thick but tell if this is fair or am i reading it wrong.

   Hey PC fans,

With the launch of First Strike on the PC on March 25th, I would like to answer a few of the most frequently asked questions from the community pertaining to server admins, clients, and map rotations. Please read the below guide carefully before posting questions in the forums.

Clients:
Anyone can play on any server, regardless of whether or not you have DLC installed. All players will continue to receive patches (including 1.07, which deploys alongside First Strike). If a server rotates to a DLC map that you do not have installed on your PC, you will automatically get kicked from that server.

Note: 
There will be an additional browser filter introduced in patch 1.07 that allows you to exclude servers with DLC content in their rotation. Quick match searches will only put players into matches with content that they have installed.

Admins:
All servers will have First Strike available on March 25th. It will be at the server admin’s discretion whether or not to run DLC maps on their server. Admins will also have the freedom to choose which First Strike maps will run on their server.

Note: 
Admins will NOT have to purchase a copy of the map pack in order to install it on their dedicated server.

Hopefully that clears up some of the most frequently asked questions surrounding the DLC deployment that will take place on March 25th.

Regards,
-JD 


( Note: 
Admins will NOT have to purchase a copy of the map pack in order to install it on their dedicated server.) So if you are an Admin you dont pay for the map pack.


----------



## Aastii

Yea that is fair russ, at least as fair as it can be whilst they are charging for DLC...


----------

